# Pole barn no walls just roof 24X36



## nrgeek (Feb 22, 2009)

Im wanting to build a carport type pole barn, for a boat, this size 24 wide x 36 long, 10ft high ceiling with a low pitch as possible , I live in South East Tn .. in a rural area, we may have 10-15 inches of snow every 25 -40 years generally we see less than one inch a year total. 

I obviously don't want any center poles .. cant put boat in there with poles in center .. How far should I place the 4x4s to support the roof apart and what width of trusses do I need to cover a 24 foot span ? with a over hang for water run off ? Will have a metal roof too.

Im eventually going to come back in and add metals walls with metal stud framing, time are tuff can only do one thing at a time. 

Any body know of a plan that has such a building , every thing I find is much more complcated than I need or want .. just a roof and posts nothing else. 

Thanx in advance 
Sean


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nrgeek said:


> what width of trusses do I need to cover a 24 foot span ?


at least 24 feet! lol 
seriously, have the trusses premade for you and delivered, easier than making them yourself, and they'll be the correct ones for the width you want.
4x4 posts? hmmmm

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

for something this large, i'd use 6x6s every 8' and lvls.

DM


----------



## nrgeek (Feb 22, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> for something this large, i'd use 6x6s every 8' and lvls.
> 
> DM


what is lvls ?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

laminated veneer lumber. (approx. 2"x12") i'd use that to support your engineered trusses (with 1 or 2 foot overhang) 2 3/4" bolts in each post, oversized washers if you split. you may not get a lot of snow weight, but just the deck and shingles weighs a ton....

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

another thing to consider is wind uplift


----------



## nrgeek (Feb 22, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> laminated veneer lumber. (approx. 2"x12") i'd use that to support your engineered trusses (with 1 or 2 foot overhang) 2 3/4" bolts in each post, oversized washers if you split. you may not get a lot of snow weight, but just the deck and shingles weighs a ton....
> 
> DM


Not using shingles, no decking , will have metal roof , and had planed on using 4x4 posts spaced every 6ft with 2x10 around tops of the 4x4 bolted to each post, and 2x6 around the bottom
Then attaching trusses to that, this will be enclosed later in the year, just trying to get a roof on now..

I have a flat roofed free standing car port ( well its was a hay shed) , that has a slanted flat roof that has been there for 50+ years and this would be better built than that is.

Heck metal car ports aint made no where near that good, and they hold to anything weather we have here.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ok, i've not seen too many carports that large, so maybe others here can help. i'm not an engineer, but some here may be and can help you size your lumber to support what you need.

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

well its your boat:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> well, its your boat :thumbsup:


:yes:

ahyup... i wouldn't trust my boat in it.

DM


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Some pitch would be cheapest part of the job. like at least 4/12. when you DO have snow,let it run or slide off. Meanwhile the leaks will be ALOT less!!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nrgeek said:


> metal car ports hold up to any weather we have here.


unless you already have all the materials, why not use one of these? they are engineered to do what you want, and easily sided later. Po)

DM


----------



## mountainmike (Feb 25, 2009)

My 20x55 barn is built with 4x4 untreated posts 9 foot ceilings. They are spaced 8 foot apart. This barn is really under built but it has been standing since 1987. We get some strong wind storms and lot of snow. I need to replace some of the posts now because of rot. I wish they would have used treated posts.

They used trusses so there is no beam running down the center. You will be best off using trusses. If you live in one of those places where they require you to get permits you will have to get your plan pre approved.

You might see if your local lumber yard has any plans or pole sizing charts.


----------

